# Tir à l'arc et handicap



## utc (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

voici un sujet peu banal, le sport chez les handicapés et le tir à l'arc en particulier.

Un site sympa et une mine d'info.

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des aveugles qui pouvaient pratiquer le tir à l'arc. (ne riez pas c'est sérieux, ou alors changez de sujet)

*L'informatique c'est bien et très pratique pour les handicapés, mais avoir une activité sportive c'est super ! 


*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2006)

dis moi, tu connais l'histoire du type qui va chasser l'ours ?? non !? bon, laisse tomber, ça m'étonne pas... :sleep: 

Bref, tu vas quand même pas nous dire que tu cherche à ouvrir un sujet "serieux" au bar ??? ... SI !!!!??? ... tu aimes ça hein mon cochon ?  :rateau:


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, tu connais l'histoire du type qui va chasser l'ours ?? non !? bon, laisse tomber, ça m'étonne pas... :sleep:
> 
> Bref, tu vas quand même pas nous dire que tu cherche à ouvrir un sujet "serieux" au bar ??? ... SI !!!!??? ... tu aimes ça hein mon cochon ?  :rateau:


Passe ton chemin !

Voici un exttrait des conditions d'utilisation du bar (le premier post en haut) :

*Concernant l'aspect formel du forum : *
Au bar la tolérance et le respect sont de rigueur. Chacun peut venir parler en toute simplicité ou avec éloquence d'un sujet ou répondre à un sujet existant mais en veillant toujours à ce que le contenu reste en accord avec les conditions d'utilisation. De plus, chacun possède le droit simple et légitime de ne pas lire un sujet, de ne pas y répondre. Ceci semble basique mais certains semblent oublier la relativité du jugement humain et des différences entre les goûts et les couleurs des membres. Autrement dit, si un sujet ne vous intéresse pas (ou son auteur) *PASSEZ VOTRE CHEMIN !.*
Et si ce n'est pas assez clair voir ici.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2006)

Dis donc, tu aimes  VRAIMENT &#231;a toi hein !!!!!! tu aimes le cuir ?... et les films de gladiateurs ?? et ton chien, il se frotte sur ta jambe parfois ??, et dans ce cas l&#224;, est ce que tu as le kiki tout dur ??? :love:

Edith : n'oublie pas d'appuyer sur le petit triangle avec le point d'interrogation hein !


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu aimes  VRAIMENT ça toi hein !!!!!! tu aimes le cuir ?... et les films de gladiateurs ?? et ton chien, il se frotte sur ta jambe parfois ??, et dans ce cas là, est ce que tu as le kiki tout dur ??? :love:
> 
> Edith : n'oublie pas d'appuyer sur le petit triangle avec le point d'interrogation hein !



Arrête de t'exiter tout seul !

C'est quoi ce triangle ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2006)

Poulidor a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce triangle ?



tu parles de &#231;a ?  

Tu verras quand tu serra grand... si t'es un gentil gar&#231;on (et on sait tous ici que tu l'es gentil), t'auras peut &#234;tre le droit de cliquer dessus :rateau:  

Bon, pause casse croute... on reparle de tout &#231;a un peu plus tard... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

*rem&#232;de : coupedboulage hordeux et cercleux. appplication par voie suppositoire.
*_
pause casse-cro&#251;te aussi... (am&#232;ne la trois-monts CherCamaradeMontrois)_


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2006)

C'est quoi ici? Faut tirer &#224; l'arc sur des handicap&#233;s?  Cool.  Les handicap&#233;s j'aime pas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *remède : coupedboulage hordeux et cercleux. appplication par voie suppositoire.
> *_
> pause casse-croûte aussi... (amène la trois-monts CherCamaradeMontrois)_



là, y a cassoulet donc....


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ici? Faut tirer à l'arc sur des handicapés? * Cool*.  Les handicapés j'aime pas.



*Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!! * J'ai des doutes.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2006)

J'en ai &#233;cras&#233; un ce matin, un aveugle. Il regardait pas o&#249; il allait! J'te jure.


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, y a cassoulet donc....



T'es vraiment LeConcombreMaske !


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai écrasé un ce matin, un aveugle. Il regardait pas où il allait! J'te jure.



Vraiment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Edith : n'oublie pas d'appuyer sur le petit triangle avec le point d'interrogation hein !



EXCLAMATION !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de ça ?
> 
> Tu verras quand tu serra grand... si t'es un gentil garçon (et on sait tous ici que tu l'es gentil), t'auras peut être le droit de cliquer dessus :rateau:
> 
> Bon, pause casse croute... on reparle de tout ça un peu plus tard... :sleep:



*Lourd, mais alors vraiment très très lourd !!!!!!!*


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2006)

Il est bien cet utc. Si vous en faites des pat&#233;s, gardez m'en une terrine.


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Passe ton chemin !
> 
> Voici un exttrait des conditions d'utilisation du bar (le premier post en haut) :
> 
> ...



C'est bien : tu seras modérateur, fils.

Concernant ce qui est acceptable ou pas, nous sommes, verts, encore capable d'en juger sans qu'un posteur vienne en permanence (sûrement le syndrome L****) faire des copier / Coller.

Je ne dis pas que tu n'as pas des choses interessantes à poster, mais j'attire ton attention sur ce qui devrait être une évidence au vu de la façon dont tes sujets furent traités depuis quelques jours : tu t'y prends fort mal.


----------

